# The Revolution RCC Remote Switch Device



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm trying to set one of these up for a friend.

The manual says to set the RxType to ACESS. but the transmitter doesn't have ACESS as one of the choices.

So now what?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom.... Call me....

928 778-3732


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup.... You need to upgrade the software in the TX to Ver 2.0.6 or higher.. 

2.0.4 ain't new enough...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The crux of the matter is, this revolution has version 2.0.4, and you need version 2.0.6 or better to work the remote accessory thingy.

Oh, Navin!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom, thanks for posting the answer in a public place...


----------

